# Lowering warning %



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

After years of using this site daily, I just noticed the Trade and Sell board.

I'm currently looking to replace the Wii that was stolen from me (if you recall the thread I made about my car being broken into).

Also i'm always on the lookout for spiffy peripherals and other cool gadgets to get.

Unfortunately I find myself with a 20% Warning rating. 

The first 10% came from my extremely regrettable racist behaviour after I was robbed a second time. (Which I'll have you know I reconciled with the Moderator =P)


The second 10% came from posting a link to an article on -snip- that i thought was important enough that everyone should know about it.

Long story short, am I completely barred from using the T+S Board unless I make a different account?


----------



## geoflcl (May 26, 2010)

naughtynazgul said:
			
		

> Long story short, am I completely barred from using the T+S Board unless *I make a different account?*



No, no, no, don't do that, unless you want MORE warn.


----------



## Pliskron (May 26, 2010)

I'd open an account from a different ip. I wonder if after a year or so the warning level will go down 10% Maybe you just have to wait a year.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

Just PM a member of staff and if you've been good then they may remove it.

Don't make another account or you could get both banned.


----------



## Hadrian (May 26, 2010)

Only staff can reduce warns, its not automatic.  You can ask and if a member of staff and if they think you've "learned" from the warns then they may reduce it.

Best to ask the ones who warned you, if its me you can gtfo


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

Ok thanks for the tips! I'm pretty sure i'd rather kill myself than get banned from this site. xD

And i've definitely been a good temper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No spamming, swearing, abusing, retardation or anything of the sort.


----------



## referencer (May 26, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I'd open an account from a different ip.


That won't really help him now that he just told everyone exactly what he'd post with the new account.

Although a warning % rule for accessing the trade boards seems kind of stupid. Does someone posting a link to the Pirate Bay mean their credibility as a buyer/seller suddenly can't be trusted?


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

PM a staff member.  They will remove 10% most likely.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

It was a link about ACTA to....


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 26, 2010)

naughtynazgul said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for the tips! I'm pretty sure i'd rather kill myself than get banned from this site. xD
> 
> And i've definitely been a good temper!
> 
> ...


That reminded me of another former user whose name began with N...


----------



## tk_saturn (May 26, 2010)

A 20% warning on 77 posts isn't great. By the time you get to 385 posts, you'll be banned!


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2010)

Last warning was on Mar 25, 2010. I fear that too little time has passed, for lowering your warn level.

We'll see what the other mods have to say


----------



## hunnymonster (May 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> A 20% warning on 77 posts isn't great. By the time you get to 385 posts, you'll be banned!




On the plus side, he's taken nearly 2 years to get to 77 posts so pencil him in for a ban in about 2017


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Last warning was on Mar 25, 2010. I fear that too little time has passed, for lowering your warn level.
> 
> We'll see what the other mods have to say









Believe me. I learn from my mistakes!

That's how i've been raised pretty much. I learn BY making mistakes. xD

That's what i get for having musicians as parents.


----------



## tk_saturn (May 26, 2010)

You know I bet people on death row have learnt from their mistakes, that doesn't we should set them free.
Doing naughty things, then saying it was a mistake and you'll learn from it isn't an excuse for doing the naughty thing in the first place.

There's always eBay. I would never use a trade board for high value trades, too risky.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

Hrm, touche.


----------



## referencer (May 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> You know I bet people on death row have learnt from their mistakes, that doesn't we should set them free.


I bet people on death row don't get put there for posting a link to a news article.


----------



## Hadrian (May 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> You know I bet people on death row have learnt from their mistakes, that doesn't we should set them free.


Oh breaking forum rules is far worse than killing someone.


----------



## playallday (May 26, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I'm lucky, because Canada doesn't allow the death penalty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys can't touch me.


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YA!!!! Go Canada!! *makes bacon for everyone* xD


----------



## Deleted User (May 26, 2010)

After years of using this site daily, I just noticed the Trade and Sell board.

I'm currently looking to replace the Wii that was stolen from me (if you recall the thread I made about my car being broken into).

Also i'm always on the lookout for spiffy peripherals and other cool gadgets to get.

Unfortunately I find myself with a 20% Warning rating. 

The first 10% came from my extremely regrettable racist behaviour after I was robbed a second time. (Which I'll have you know I reconciled with the Moderator =P)


The second 10% came from posting a link to an article on -snip- that i thought was important enough that everyone should know about it.

Long story short, am I completely barred from using the T+S Board unless I make a different account?


----------



## tj_cool (May 26, 2010)

Seeing as your latest warn was quite recent and the other one was less than a year ago, I doubt it's gonna be reduced atm.

Other than that, your post count prevents you from using the Trading board anyway, so it has no use for now...
Maybe you can PM a member of Staff when reaching 100 so that this can be discussed by the Staff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






That being said, I personally wouldn't have such low warn restriction but I didn't make the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just to note though, there is no system in place that locks you out at 20%+ warn, it's up to the mods of that section to throw people out.


----------

